

Kaspersky Lab investigates hacker attack on its own network - panarky
https://blog.kaspersky.co.uk/kaspersky-statement-duqu-attack/

======
r721
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9691654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9691654)

